# TrySim



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

Hallo, ich bin Einsteiger und beschäftige mich gerade mit TrySim.
Wie kann ich in STEP7 programmierte SPS-Programme in TrySim laden bzw. simulieren. 

MfG 
Fx


----------



## Rayk (15 April 2004)

Hallo,
STEP 7 - Programme können in Trysim als Quelle importiert (und exportiert) werden.

Vorgehensweise in STEP 7:
Baustein mit KOP/FUP/AWL-Editor öffnen ,Datei --> Quelle generieren 
--> im Ordner Quellen eine neue Quelle anlegen,
Bausteine , welche exportiert werden sollen, auswählen,
rechts unten Operanden absolut wählen! dann werden die Bausteine in einer Quelle abgespeichert.

in den Ordner Quellen wechseln auf die neu erstellte Quelle klicken, rechte Maustaste --> Quelle exportieren --> Ziel wählen , das wars in STEP 7.

in Trysim 
Projekt --> Importieren-->Bausteine--> S7-AWL-Quelle Quelle wählen und los gehts.

Die Symbole können ebenfalls von STEP 7 exportiert und in Trysim importiert werden.

viel Spaß, Rayk


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

**

..genau so funktioniert es, danke  .
Schönen Tag, 

Fx


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2005)

*mit S7 PLCSIM simulieren*

Hallo zusammen,

das übergeben durch Quelle generieren und dann wieder importiren in Trysim geht eigentlich ganz gut.

Hat man aber klomplexere Programme, wird das schon schwerer..

hat vielleicht jemand ne gute Lösung wie man durch den S7 PLCSIM der in der Step 7 integriert ist mit Trysim ein Proramm simulieren kann..?

Läuft bei mir nich so richtig.. irgendwie klappt das mit den Eingängen/Ausgängen nich so..

vielen Dank im vorraus


----------

